# Help with XD choices



## marcodo (Dec 3, 2006)

After posting elswhere I am thinking about purchasing a 9mm for my first handgun. Target fun mostly, home defense, very rare concealled carry. It is a tough choice between this and a .22 as a first handgun, but the 9 mm may fit more of the total package. I have my eye on the Springfield XD 9 mm. I am told to stick with a barrel length of 4 inches or more so the compact is out. What are the thoughts about the 4 inch service vs. the one with the ported barrel....does it reduce recoil, or effect shot accuracy? Is there a down side to the ported barrel? is this worth getting? How about the tactical model with the longer barrel length? Is this a better choice for me since concealled carry will be a rare event? If not the springfield are the other newbie friendly 9 mm that fit the bill?::smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The 4" barrel is what you want to cover all your demands. Stay away from the ported barrel models for home defence. Why the flash is blinding and if you have to shoot from a cramped position it will burn the beard right off your face. Get some good training and you'll be good to go. Good luck.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Gonna agree with Baldy here. I have the XD-40 with the 4" barrel and it does the trick for what I need (home defense and CCW). Stay away from the ported barrel for the reasons mentioned. The recoil shouldn't be that bad with a 9mm, but if it is a problem, you can get different guide rods and springs for the XD that should help with that.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I agree wholeheartedly with Baldy and Todd. Never get a ported barrel for home defense. If you shoot in the night, as you would expect with home defense, the muzzle flash will likely blind you for several seconds after the first shot. The noise level is increased and you run the risk of having hot gases shoot over exposed portions of your body if the gun is discharged close to it. You may end up doing more damage to yourself than the intruder. I do agree that at least a 4" barrel is desireable for home defense. The XD is 9mm or above is a good choice.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I forgot to add that the .22 is a good plinking gun but not a good one for home defense. Better than no gun at all but a 9mm has much better stopping power. With a .22, you may have to shoot your intruder 8 or 10 times before ending the threat.


----------



## ApocalypseWoman (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks for describing what the ported barrel model does. I've been wondering that myself.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I had both XD40 Tactical (5in.) and XD9 Service (4in.) I liked them both. The Tactical is easier to shoot accurately because of the longer sight radius and marginaly greater mass. Both are capable of sub inch groups at 15 yds. with my unsteady hand over sandbags.

The 9 developed failure to extract problems and since my supplier could not obtain a replacement of the same color within a reasonable time frame (3 mo.) I exchanged it for an M&P9.

I have been happy that the exchange occured. The M&P has performed flawlessly (approx 1000 rnds). The different size backstraps allow a better fit and feel than the XD.

The M&P has a slightly longer barrel (4 1/4") and sight radius than the XD Svc.

If CCW is not a significant factor, I would opt for either the XD Tactical or M&P.

Good luck with whatever yiou choose. :smt1099


----------

